# Before & After



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are 2 photos one was taken in november last year and the other taken August this year. I am still work in progress and will post another picture as I progress. I'm hoping to get to 16 stone. Any tips would be good thanks 

The first photo I was 11st 8lbs. The second and third photo I am 14 stone.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent progress mate what has your diet and training been like?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Supernova said:


> excellent progress mate what has your diet and training been like?


After reading a lot of books and researching on the internet I just put together a simple plan which was to eat loads of calories and train hard!

I'm not fussed about cutting so I eat to bulk, that's my main aim. I try to eat 6 meals a day starting at 9am then every 3 hours until midnight and I snack in between them meals. Here is my eating plan which has produced some good results for me.

9am - 3 egg Omelette, (1 whole egg and 2 whites) Two Packs of chicken noodles and a cup of tea.

12pm - Either a shake and a sandwich or two packs of chicken noodles and a tin of tuna.

3pm - Big plate of pasta and a tin of tuna.

6pm - Chicken breast and a BIG plate of chips with 2 slices bread.

9pm - Cheese & broccoli packet pasta with a tin of tuna.

12am - A 50g protein shake which also has 360 calories

This diet is by no means healthy. I eat this because the food contains a lot of calories. For example a pack of chicken noodles contains 500 calories. 2 Packs of course equals a 1000. The key I have learnt after reading so much about training is to eat so many calories that you cannot burn them of throughout the day and train VERY hard and the rest will come. As in Muscle and weight gains. I will decide at a later date if I want to introduce a cutting phase. I doubt that will come for a long time though as I am focused on bulking for maximum size.

I train 6 days a week and focus on mainly Isolation exercises. A brief overview of my weekly workout is as follows:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday: Arms

Saturday: Legs

Sunday: Rest

You will notice that I do legs twice a week. I do this because your legs produce a lot of growth hormone.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

theres no need for you to cut because you are pretty lean.

do you include any cardio in your training


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Supernova said:


> theres no need for you to cut because you are pretty lean.


I'm not sure if I'm lean? I have 22% body fat at present.

I don't do any kind of cardiovascular work at the gym. I practice karate 3 times a week so feel this is plenty enough of cardio for me. We have intense cardio sessions because of course we fight a lot and need to work on stamina and pure fitness. I feel any more at the gym would be useless as I do not wish to lose weight.


----------



## Supernova (Aug 28, 2009)

The Trixsta said:


> I'm not sure if I'm lean? *I have 22% body fat at present.*
> 
> I don't do any kind of cardiovascular work at the gym. I practice karate 3 times a week so feel this is plenty enough of cardio for me. We have intense cardio sessions because of course we fight a lot and need to work on stamina and pure fitness. I feel any more at the gym would be useless as I do not wish to lose weight.


you would never know that just looking at the pictures.

I think im gonna throw in a cardio session or 2 for my cardiovascular work because i currently do none at all and with me bulking until january i may add too much fat so throwing these in may reduce this.

so whats your target size?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Supernova said:


> you would never know that just looking at the pictures.
> 
> so whats your target size?


I guess thats a compliment lol thanks :becky:

My target size is 16 stone. It's perfectly achievable if I continue to train hard.

It's all about the motivation and dedication.

Nice to speak to someone on this site and not fall out with them :lol: I think i've upset a few already lol and I really didn't mean to. Maybe it's the way I come across?

:noidea:


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

good progress mate. how old are you?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

The Trixsta said:


> I guess thats a compliment lol thanks :becky:
> 
> My target size is 16 stone. It's perfectly achievable if I continue to train hard.
> 
> ...


No need to apologise, you have been honest and up front. I think many people's problem is that you seem dead set on using steroids when many people feel this is not necessary for you. Me included. Of course it's your body to do with what you like, but you are clearly under educated on the subject from reading your posts, and as such could encounter problems by using steroids. Either way, good progress so far and the best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

nick9219 said:


> good progress mate. how old are you?


Hi Nick 

Thanks for your comment. I'm 22 hitting 23 next month.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> No need to apologise, you have been honest and up front. I think many people's problem is that you seem dead set on using steroids when many people feel this is not necessary for you. Me included. Of course it's your body to do with what you like, but you are clearly under educated on the subject from reading your posts, and as such could encounter problems by using steroids. Either way, good progress so far and the best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


I completely appreciate what you are saying and I respect that entirely. I know many people see it as cheating but, like you say, people choose what to do themselves. I think the difference with me is that when somebody asks me down the gym whether I'm using gear or not I tell them yes I am whereas I think a lot of people will deny this vigorously.

I will no doubt come across problems with steroids but as I have chosen to jump into it I will have to learn the hard way by trial and error. Just think, way back when steroids first came onto the scene, body-builders wouldn't really know a lot about them. They would also learn by trial and error. If one thing didn't work or caused a problem then they would mix it up.

Thanks for your comment and nice to meet you. I'm sure we'll be speaking a lot more. :becky:

:thumb


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> I completely appreciate what you are saying and I respect that entirely. I know many people see it as cheating but, like you say, people choose what to do themselves. I think the difference with me is that when somebody asks me down the gym whether I'm using gear or not I tell them yes I am whereas I think a lot of people will deny this vigorously.
> 
> I will no doubt come across problems with steroids but as I have chosen to jump into it I will have to learn the hard way by trial and error. Just think, way back when steroids first came onto the scene, body-builders wouldn't really know a lot about them. They would also learn by trial and error. If one thing didn't work or caused a problem then they would mix it up.
> 
> ...


No it isn't that we see it as cheating we are not that naive. The issue is that undereducated, underdeveloped people using gear and getting problems enhances the complications for everyone in the outside worlds legal and ethical eyes. Anyway I'm relatively libertarian, you can do what the hell you want with your own body. Best of luck with it - at least do some research on HPTA, SERMs and AI's


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like your doing well and everything is working well for you!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

9 outta 10 use gear way before you.

fcuk me i thought i was the biggest baby face on here lol

might be a pain in the arse now but in 20 years time you`ll love it!

trust me! :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

you can do what the hell you want with your own body. /QUOTE said:


> Thanks, I will do :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

dj2000uk said:


> Looks like your doing well and everything is work well for you!


Thank You 

That's one of the rare positive comments I have seen on this site to date.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> fcuk me i thought i was the biggest baby face on here lol
> 
> might be a pain in the arse now but in 20 years time you`ll love it!
> 
> trust me! :becky:


 :lol: :lol: Indeed 

Nice to meet you.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

You are *not* 22% bodyfat - are you relying upon BF scales for that reading, if so, don't. You are best to get your skin folds done over 9 sites by someone that knows what they are doing, you will be pleasantly surprised, I would say you are closer to 10-12%. Congrats on the gains, it's amazing what you can do with just food and hard training.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

CMinOZ said:


> You are *not* 22% bodyfat - are you relying upon BF scales for that reading, if so, don't. You are best to get your skin folds done over 9 sites by someone that knows what they are doing, you will be pleasantly surprised, I would say you are closer to 10-12%. Congrats on the gains, it's amazing what you can do with just food and hard training.


Thank you, I appreciate your comment 

You are also right, I have that reading from a machine. Unfortunately I don't know anyone who would measure my body fat like you describe. I did have it done once though a few years back?

:becky:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> No need to apologise, you have been honest and up front. I think many people's problem is that you seem dead set on using steroids when many people feel this is not necessary for you. Me included. Of course it's your body to do with what you like, but you are clearly under educated on the subject from reading your posts, and as such could encounter problems by using steroids. Either way, good progress so far and the best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


Amen :clap2:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you train in Horsham Trixsta?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

CMinOZ said:


> You are *not* 22% bodyfat - are you relying upon BF scales for that reading, if so, don't. You are best to get your skin folds done over 9 sites by someone that knows what they are doing, you will be pleasantly surprised, I would say you are closer to 10-12%. Congrats on the gains, it's amazing what you can do with just food and hard training.


Do you really think as low as 10-12%? - I would of thought slightly higher more closer to 15% - If you are right my perception on BF% is rubbish, which I don't mind as it means I am lower than I think lol!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Phill said:


> Do you really think as low as 10-12%? - I would of thought slightly higher more closer to 15% - If you are right my perception on BF% is rubbish, which I don't mind as it means I am lower than I think lol!


I took a reading today at the gym and my BF is 15.3%

Very good lol 

Don't know how you done that but :clap2:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> Do you train in Horsham Trixsta?


I train in hartsdown :becky:

Do I look like somebody else? :high5:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Where is Horsham???


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

yeh you look like someone who trains in a gym that I do. Horsham is in West sussex, near Gatwick


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> yeh you look like someone who trains in a gym that I do. Horsham is in West sussex, near Gatwick


Oh right, well then I've never trained there :lol I have a lot of people recognise me in all sorts of places including other gyms I've never been to ? :becky:


----------



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice progress mate, havn't read posts so how tall are you?

Also your not 22% BF, your around 14-16% imo.


----------



## el-nino (Nov 18, 2009)

Dont know why you'd turn to roids when youve made good progress without them.


----------



## happyface83 (Nov 22, 2009)

great results mate, you look a lot lower than 22% bf imo


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice one mate cheers


----------



## RobboVXR (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats some amazing progress mate


----------



## nilton (Nov 16, 2008)

nice results m8


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you, I havent been on here for a year, Some family problems. I will post another picture up this week as I am now 17 Stone!!! But I think I have accumalated some fat lol.

Still training away though.

:high5:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuk me that was quick 

good to hear your still training and back here..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuk me that was quick
> 
> good to hear your still training and back here..


I know its quite strange, my mum fell really is so I went from training 5 or 6 days a week to not entering a gym for 2 Months and 20 Days!! Funny thing is I put on lots of weight but, I dont think I look fat now as you will soon see? Strange? I started out hard again in the gym which I know isn't a good idea, i should of eased myself back in but you know when you have time of you just wanna get back to pushing the same weights as before, slowly its coming back. I'm not impressed with my waist size though! Nothing fits no more!! I am 42 Inch Waist!! I remember when I was 38 Not long ago, thats not good is it lol

Anyway I will post my picture up tonight and displaying my current weight of 17 Stone 2.

My diet is still pure weight gain which is going to need looking at I know. I need to cut back on carbs, especially after 5. Otherwise I actually think I would just keep putting more weight on. I really have to study a lot more and think what it is I want now, perhaps now Work to cut up and lose the fat? I will have to browse this excellent site for some information.

Nice to be back! :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One year later with a couple of months taken of training but before that training hard, here is my current shape/condition. I think its time I started to cut up perhaps? I currently weigh 17 stone 2. The machine says my body fat is 26% But many people I have spoke to said that the machines are not accurate so maybe I will get that done properly.

Anyway, its good to be back and I look forward to receiving some great advice from people :nod: :nod:

layball:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuking astonish you can eat yourself that big...

how long between first and last pics dude?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuking astonish you can eat yourself that big...
> 
> how long between first and last pics dude?


Thats what I am truly baffled about, I wouldn't lie about taking steroids as you will see from my posts last year when I done a course of D-Bol which is all I have done so far, I will happily talk open about when doing them that's why I asked about the triple-x which I am considering after a bit more research into them. When my mum nearly died I didn't enter a gym for 2 and a half months and I put on over a stone :S I have only just started really training again. I have been back at the gym for about a month now and eating pretty much the same as my previous diet which is at the beginning of this post.

I def have a belly now when Im not breathing in :tongue1: , when I lean over or something it hangs over a little :becky: I guess that comes when ur on a bulking diet etc. haha


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuking astonish you can eat yourself that big...
> 
> how long between first and last pics dude?


From the first picture as the start of training it has been almost 2 years


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, just to think about this for a moment, when I came out of prison in October 2008 I weighed 11 Stone 8. Its now been almost 2 years and in that time I have gained 5 stone!!

I have taken one course of D-Bol which lasted for 6 weeks and have stuck to my diet which is on the first post of this topic. I have never had the courage to inject.

Is this normal to put on some much weight? Do I have a funny metabolism or something ????


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

Some crazy physique changes there mate, what is your current goal now then?

Are you still eating lots of noodles & chips? They're likely to be responsible for the rapid weight gain!

Nice to see you showin progress though!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really sorry to hear that bud...

given your frame size 5 stone is a lot...

altho you were really lean in first pic so maybe more like 4 stone from a more usual weight?

which is still alot lol

how tall are you btw?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ppost your diet up and perhaps people can help


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> Some crazy physique changes there mate, what is your current goal now then?
> 
> Are you still eating lots of noodles & chips? They're likely to be responsible for the rapid weight gain!
> 
> Nice to see you showin progress though!


Yeah thats what Im thinking lol

I think what I'm going to do now is take a course of triple x then after that, Just focus on cutting up and losing the fat. I don't really eat a lot of chips anymore, the noodles are still being eaten just because they are so easy and convenient to make. But there is a lot more pasta and rice being introduced now.

And thanks :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> really sorry to hear that bud...
> 
> given your frame size 5 stone is a lot...
> 
> ...


I am 5ft 11

:nod:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

dj2000uk said:


> Ppost your diet up and perhaps people can help


My diet is pretty much the same as it was at the start of this topic last year on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## kilmer (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent progress! Keep it up.


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

your transformation in the first 2 pictures was great, id be proud to have turned out like that. if i where in ur position i would do a cutting period now till i dropped back down to the 15.3% bf that you where at previously.

good luck and keep the updates coming


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

danny. said:


> your transformation in the first 2 pictures was great, id be proud to have turned out like that. if i where in ur position i would do a cutting period now till i dropped back down to the 15.3% bf that you where at previously.
> 
> good luck and keep the updates coming


Nice one mate. I have spoken to quite a few people now and all are saying the same thing. Now is the time at 17 stone to introduce a cutting phase and come at the training from a different angle.

Thanks for your comment. I appreciate it.

:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you planning on doing some proper cycles?

i`d probly give the rocket fuel a miss tho lol

test will get you there...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Too late lol I've just bought two tubs of the "rocket fuel" Triple X lol

My plan is to now finish this 8 week course with 2 tabs a day. At the end of this course I will then introduce a cutting phase which I know I always say but never do but now is the time.

Let's see what happens


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Get some bloods taken trixsta. Hell just tell your GP your planning on using anabolic steroids and that you just want to monitor everything.

What PCT you going to be doing trixsta? Liver support? Heart support?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> Get some bloods taken trixsta. Hell just tell your GP your planning on using anabolic steroids and that you just want to monitor everything.
> 
> What PCT you going to be doing trixsta? Liver support? Heart support?


Thats a very good idea! I will pop to the doctors tomorrow and arrange for some blood to be taken. I am being honest with him so can't see why he should be funny about things although I am sure he will give me a lecture :nod:

Nolva and clomid, the tried and trusted of many a user. I have also heard good reviews about Arimidex although expensive. I will also be using good old milk thistle.

What are your views on my choices? I would be interested to hear them.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nolva and clomid sounds good to me matey. And for sure milk thistle on the ole liver, liv52 is also really good for it!

Less we forget cholesterol support, i'd recommend red yeast rice with coq10 (add in extra coq10), high strength omega 3's.


----------



## dagulskie (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice to see your progress, I wonder if i could also achieved that.:clap2:

Limesat ultra pvr


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

dagulskie said:


> Nice to see your progress, I wonder if i could also achieved that.:clap2:
> 
> Limesat ultra pvr


Thank You

:high5:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just sharing an up to date photo showing clearly day 1 to the present moment.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

looking good mate,theyre quite awesome gains, and take this as a positive on achieving this to date youve only used one, not particularly heavy course.well done.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> looking good mate,theyre quite awesome gains, and take this as a positive on achieving this to date youve only used one, not particularly heavy course.well done.


Nice one mate, I appreciate that a lot. I guess food really has worked wonders for me, eat eat eat! lol

Thanks again!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way or think I'm being a cnut cos I'm not... But it you just look overweight to me dude. There isn't much shape or definition there? I'm not having a go dude. But I'm assuming your going to cut now to ger that bf down and lose some weight which you have gained ? Why not just take things slower and gain muscle and size slowly but surely?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way or think I'm being a cnut cos I'm not... But it you just look overweight to me dude. There isn't much shape or definition there? I'm not having a go dude. But I'm assuming your going to cut now to ger that bf down and lose some weight which you have gained ? Why not just take things slower and gain muscle and size slowly but surely?


LOL Overweight, haa, would you like me to post a picture of somebody overweight and place it next to mine? I'm not being funny either mate but I was once your size and I worked very hard to get away from that, I'm not after definition and looking completely lean, as I have said before, I train to look big, to fill out a t shirt nicely, t shirt muscles if you like, and I'm doing that very successfully. Thanks for your comment, it's interesting to hear how some people think but I must add, you are the first person to say I look "JUST OVERWEIGHT". Yes I plan to drop body fat as my next course of action, but not dramatically, as long as I continue to fill out my t shirts and am strong I will be happy. I sense going slowly but surely for you is pissing you off a little, seeing how much weight I have put on in the space of two years might make you a feel a bit green, Its all about genetics pal.


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

certainly wouldnt say you looked just overweight ha ! its hardly as if you have a belly or anything and the chest and arms are defined, quality gains in that period of time mate well done


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheDeak said:


> certainly wouldnt say you looked just overweight ha ! its hardly as if you have a belly or anything and the chest and arms are defined, quality gains in that period of time mate well done


Nice one buddy, its good to hear another persons thoughts on what just been said! Cheers!


----------



## TheDeak (Jul 12, 2011)

no bother mate, as you said your not looking to be the leanest guy on the planet your just looking for size and strength and it seems like youv achieved that goal very well, different people train for different things personally i want to stay lean and try hit about 13 or 14 stone, currently sitting just over 12, but from 11st to 17 st and only a gain of about 8% body fat thats excellent, well done again mate youv clearly pushed yourself to achieve your personal goals


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

As I said I wasn't having a dig its just my own opinion. You don't look overweight as in obese and I agree with the other guy you havnt got a gut and you do look bulky in a good way. It is frustrating growing slowly but surely yes but I'm certainly not green dude. Its interesting to see the way you do things but I was just having my input


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

As I said mate just my opinion and after all this is a forum and we all see and think things differently. Maybe its just me or maybe no one else wants to seem a cnut who knows?

You don't look over weight as in obese or anything dude and I can see you work hard as you look bulky. Its not the look I'm after so I can confidently say I'm not GREEN. Like I say it wasn't a dig and keep up what your doing its interesting to see the way you do things and respect for not being too bothered about the lean look.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't quite know what's happened there with the two posts lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a few more pics


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Traps are looking good in the first pic.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre a fcukign craftsman at hiding that gut mate..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> youre a fcukign craftsman at hiding that gut mate..


I know lol I dont know how I do it haha


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> youre a fcukign craftsman at hiding that gut mate..


Soon it shall disappear lol, soon I shall look like you  (I can dream) lol

Do you fill out a t - shirt Cal? T shirt muscles?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if its a very tight t shirt i do lol..

put me in a baggy fcuker n i look like you in your first pic still 

hows that for honesty 

you still up for this extreme workout dude?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if its a very tight t shirt i do lol..
> 
> put me in a baggy fcuker n i look like you in your first pic still
> 
> ...


TBH with you mate I feel a bit intimidated at the thought of training with both you and Doug especially in my current condition. When were you thinking of going up? Don't get me wrong I want to but I think I'm way out of shape at this present moment in time.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

its a great offere trixta, i would jump at the chance.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

The difrence in the first two pics is awsome trix,you must react easily to training and seems like you could manipulate weight easily if you really put your mind to it?

Rip 1 stone off your current frame in a ripped look mission, and you would look much better,thats just my opinion.

I think you look better at 14 stone with all that shape going on


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, currently trying to drop the excess weight now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate you can lift more than me and besides that dont be fcuking daft..

i wanna go down as soon as i can make some time, i didnt get much time off at xmas, but that wasnt cos i was training clients, so i`m owed a day or so but i`m only just getting them all back in training, i said to doug i`d be down before xmas but what with me man flu n stuff..

should we say defo within 4 weeks time..??

give you a chance to get some workouts going again..


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The Trixsta said:


> TBH with you mate I feel a bit intimidated at the thought of training with both you and Doug especially in my current condition. When were you thinking of going up? Don't get me wrong I want to but I think I'm way out of shape at this present moment in time.


My missus still goes on about the size of the guy about 11-12 years ago at longstone gym , that sometimes spoke to me and ross(garage opposite green gti) . Guess who.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> mate you can lift more than me and besides that dont be fcuking daft..
> 
> i wanna go down as soon as i can make some time, i didnt get much time off at xmas, but that wasnt cos i was training clients, so i`m owed a day or so but i`m only just getting them all back in training, i said to doug i`d be down before xmas but what with me man flu n stuff..
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, I've also got to find the money to travel too, what with being a student and all that Cal. I only just manage to get by as it is, would be a whole different kettle of fish if it was closer but yes, give me a chance to get some money together for the train and stuff and get back training and I shall come with you.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres my plan, if i travel down to you, we then go train, i stay over at yours and learn some sleight of hand(no sarcastic innuendo for once lol) and that way i dont have to drive both ways in a day..

long as you feed me i wont want any petrol money..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a deal I'd jump at, it not like cal eats much lol.

Wish people on here were closer to me, would be good for a bit of a different work out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the catch is ive got a smart car lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Would trixta fit in a smart car with those traps lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking good trixsta!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Allenb said:


> Would trixta fit in a smart car with those traps lol


Haha, I doubt it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It'll be like something out of an episode of Max & Paddy!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

The Trixsta said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Thanks for your comment. I'm 22 hitting 23 next month.


i think Bodyworx advice is spot on mate ......... good progress though and keep up the good work


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought it only right, despite putting the latest pictures in my journal that I update this picture thread.

This is how I currently look after a 12 month stint away from training with just the handful of workouts spread out randomly over the year.

View attachment 4504
View attachment 4505
View attachment 4506
View attachment 4507
View attachment 4508


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Still got some size trix and a few abs peeking through... What's the plan?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

BJ said:


> Still got some size trix and a few abs peeking through... What's the plan?


I guess so, nothing like how I wish to look but plenty of time to sort that out.

The plan is simple, low carbohydrates with high protein,  beastly training with small amounts of cardiovascular work here and there to aid in the body fat reduction. Let's see how things progress


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Still looking good Trix, stick in.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a few more pictures I just took so that I can look back at this particular phase of training further down the line.

View attachment 4511
View attachment 4512
View attachment 4513
View attachment 4514


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol everytime i see your first pic you remind me of one fof those muscle kids lol

i seriously do empathise about looking so young..

unlike you i didnt train that early, i spent all my waking hours fixing my scooter, trying to rub my 9 stone physique up against girlies and getting p1ssed.. in that order :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i also think youve dispelled a few myths about muscle loss and how exaggerated it is.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i also think youve dispelled a few myths about muscle loss and how exaggerated it is.


Sorry what was that lol ? Pardon my ignorance but I didn't understand that? Do you mean I've held onto muscle for a long period of time without training? If so, I thought that weird if I'm honest. suprised.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:
 

> lol everytime i see your first pic you remind me of one fof those muscle kids lol
> 
> i seriously do empathise about looking so young..
> 
> unlike you i didnt train that early, i spent all my waking hours fixing my scooter, trying to rub my 9 stone physique up against girlies and getting p1ssed.. in that order :becky:


Swap my youth for yours? lol and I read in a study last week people who have a baby face have been proven to live longer, wether thats a good thing is debatable ha 

and whats a muscle kid haha


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Trixta at age 16!! Still looked young then!  (Before discovering Tesco Value Noodles)

[video=youtube;-DkujlQJQ-E]


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Trixta at age 16!! Still looked young then!  (Before discovering Tesco Value Noodles)
> 
> [video=youtube;-DkujlQJQ-E]


Hahaha!!! I owe a lot to them noodles in the early days I tell ya! Would never have got calories so high without them at 500-600 a packet haha I owe credit to them for rapid weight gain, I believe so anyway.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> Hahaha!!! I owe a lot to them noodles in the early days I tell ya! Would never have got calories so high without them at 500-600 a packet haha I owe credit to them for rapid weight gain, I believe so anyway.


Yeah i could remember you saying!! I tried a packet before and well, it just filled me for two long!! I've got appetite where i can ether eat 1000cals+ at once and and be full for 6-8 hours! of smaller portitions i.e. shake... sarnie...shake tea....shake! Basiclly cals advice lol sometimes still end up being to full!! Anyways... ahah


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Yeah i could remember you saying!! I tried a packet before and well, it just filled me for two long!! I've got appetite where i can ether eat 1000cals+ at once and and be full for 6-8 hours! of smaller portitions i.e. shake... sarnie...shake tea....shake! Basiclly cals advice lol sometimes still end up being to full!! Anyways... ahah


lol I totally get that, at first I could only consume 1 packet in a sitting but as I kept feeding myself I believe I caused the stomach to grow and allow myself to eat more. I don't think that where I'm at now I could eat the breakfast I used to of 2 packets of noodles, two slices of toast a 3 egg omelette and baked beans. It would take a while for myself to reach that level again lol. Definitely helped me grow rapidly albeit with extra bf along the way but that didn't bother myself at the time as I just wanted to get big and I achieved that with pretty much the diet on the first page of this thread.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Sorry what was that lol ? Pardon my ignorance but I didn't understand that? Do you mean I've held onto muscle for a long period of time without training? If so, I thought that weird if I'm honest. suprised.


yup thats exactly what i meant 

18 months post fusion altho i had lost more than i wanted to (with very little and or not intense training) i still looked relatively ok..

the media doesnt help when its saying ohhh your 25 your T levels are on the way out already, you`ll get muscular atrophy blah blah blah.. bloody statistics..

i think ren has answered the muscle boy bit 

regarding the babyface scenario, i bloody well hope so


----------



## laurence (Oct 4, 2012)

U look boss? Do still eat what ever? How oldare u and how long u trained for


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

laurence said:


> U look boss? Do still eat what ever? How oldare u and how long u trained for


http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/37483-fresh-start-place-keep-tabs-my-sporadic-training.html


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

laurence said:


> U look boss? Do still eat what ever? How oldare u and how long u trained for


I don't eat whatever any longer, diet is a lot cleaner now, mid 20's lol and trained since 2008, on and off.


----------

